# Devils Hole Pupfish, Alcohol + Skinny Dipping = Tragic Consequences.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/05/14/us/skinny-dip-kills-rarest-fish/index.html


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't want to know. I am not clicking the link. Just the title makes me queasy so despite the fact that I have no idea what happens......

Warning Will Robinson! Danger! Danger!

Or maybe my imagination just goes to bad places......


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

Crayon said:


> I don't want to know. I am not clicking the link. Just the title makes me queasy so despite the fact that I have no idea what happens......
> 
> Warning Will Robinson! Danger! Danger!
> 
> Or maybe my imagination just goes to bad places......


coles notes version; drunk idiot goes stomping through fish's environment, possibly the cause for killing one of them. they are critically endangered.

your imagination goes to bad places.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

appak said:


> coles notes version; drunk idiot goes stomping through fish's environment, possibly the cause for killing one of them. they are critically endangered.
> 
> your imagination goes to bad places.


Whew! And a big thank you! Will ask you to vette other links in the future possibly.

I'm the type that needs to know the ending before seeing the film.

Most of the time.


----------

